# Word Matcher makes your child a Genius - Now available on Kindle fire & Kindle fire HD



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Word Matcher is an amazing game that needs to memorize the words that you have seen. The Avatar will display a word for a second and then provide you set of letters. You have to select letter of the word you have seen earlier in order. If u selects correct answer, the Avatar will give you 10 points. Else it'll reduce 5 points.


Word Matcher Specially designed to increase children memory.
It's really challengeable. Get it now.


The all new Word Matcher game now comes with Invincible Genius Pro Android Application with many more games to sharpen your child's brain.
Invincible Genius Pro Android App now available on *Kindle fire* & *kindle fire hd* devices.


Be hurry
"Invincible Genius Pro" Android app is Now Available on Amazon App Store for your kindle fire.


More Details

Connect with us on Facebook


----------

